# Hand winch



## audrey2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello Everyone! I am doing a show that is in a small theater and 200 pound set. We are useing a hand winch from the local hardware store but it goes very Very slow. I was wondering if anyone knew how to make it go faster.


----------



## Van (Jan 27, 2007)

audrey2 said:


> Hello Everyone! I am doing a show that is in a small theater and 200 pound set. We are useing a hand winch from the local hardware store but it goes very Very slow. I was wondering if anyone knew how to make it go faster.


 
What are you lifting how is it rigged? It's very difficult to answer the question as asked, I mean technically, I could answer it by saying," wind faster." but that doesn't really help does it ?


----------



## Footer (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, if you want it to go faster you either need to crank faster or get a different winch that is designed for stage use (most hardware store type winches are designed for boat trailers, not to hold stuff over head). You need one that is geared with a large main sprocket and smaller sprocket on the winch side. My advice would be to get a small electric winch, but odds are that is not feasible due to everything it takes to get an electric motor to go (at least go controlled...).


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 29, 2007)

Is not the other trick with an electric winch holding the load when the motor stops, ie. the brake?

The mere description of the winch as being hardware store does raise questions. As Footer notes, they are designed to PULL boats onto trailers etc. I doubt that the winches in question are rated for overhead lifting and to me this is a problem. Given that there are different chain types for overhead lifting versus pulling versus load restraint then the engineering of winches also would have to vary I'd think. For overhead lifting, one needs a much better brake, because in reality once you get your boat up onto the trailer, you are going to strap it down anyway and this releases a lot of the load off the winch.

My thinking would be to find a reputable rigging supplier and see if they can help you out.


----------

